# Texas ? This is disturbing



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Is this verified ? Wow itleast this one willl get a judge. But it appears without wathcing the video a crime was commited.

Two women sue Texas Troopers for illegal roadside cavity search | The Raw Story


----------



## Randywag (Nov 29, 2012)

This is pretty disturbing to me. What could the trooper have possibly thought to make this justifiable?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, that is not reasonable to me and a violation. Unless there was a documented history of drug dealing, and they actually found evidence would that even be close to reasonable to me. And even then, they should have took them in to a secure, private location and not done it on the side of the road.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank You. I feel better to know I am seeing clearly on this.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Should have been aressted first? That would have happened without a warrant. 
If it is true they should be fired dept sued! And a civil suit next! 
Take them for everything! Next no more law enforcement jobs ever.

It seems to me that there is less and honor among law enforcement anymore.
Not all 99% are very good ones. But some use the badge as a pathway to ganster us 
But a thought just came to me, the libs think that anyone in uniform is trustworthy,
And they want to take our guns!!
And leave us unarmed against them


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's all over the news here and it's been referred to the Dallas County prosecutor. They were stopped for throwing cigarette butts out of the window. Go figure.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

a cop here was just convicted of kidnapping sexual assault and something else. . . he made some lady have sex with him in his patrol car!! just disgusting!!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought you guys had guns. Texans in general I mean. Why aren't they defending themselves.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^^ we do but defending yourself against cops like that will earn
You a trip to huntsville to see ole sparky!!!!
If they can prove this in a court of law, then let the judge stick em for all they can get.
Because even though we love our guns we also love the law. 
Its not the best but its all we have, its slow but for the most part it works,
There are bad apples in every job but one MUST still RESPECT the law.

GOD dosent like unfair weights and measures, he will make it right and when he puts it on
ya! it sticks...... No matter it will come out.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

But there is no law that allows that. I mean its all over. Just not all at one place. The police are suppose to protect you.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes sir but if the gov is the biggest gang in the country how do you fight it?
One can only trust that there good one still out there


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

it starts by being willing TO. we all have plans. But right now we need to think Locally then we can think more globally. Were not alone in this I assure you. A victory for your efforts noway. But right now this stuffs gonna keep happening every day until we stand up say enough is enough.

We are airing our grievances and they are unheard. What other options are there going to be left next week, next month, next year. After the guns are gone.

Kinder gentler ways of change have been proposed and yet there is no word they have even heard them. What do we need to do to make them hear that we want change and more of it in a direction that supports what this country was founded on.

We have been respectful and not intruded into there schemes and irresponsible governing. Are we truly being American by turning a blind eye and doing nothing.

These are horrid crimes by an under regulated paramilitary police force (no offense to red blooded honest LEO's) They will continue this behavior abetted if we lie like dogs on the porch.

Comments welcome


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

At any given time the one with the authority makes the rules for that period of time. May not be right.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I think I missed the point so I removed my comment.

Yes power abused is wrong. Transparency is much more fulfilling.


----------

